# Pleased with myself (lol)



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Well last night i was bored, and had some spare time. Decided to try and Move my brothers PC into another case. Never removed a Motherboard before, Never mind everything into another case.

This is what the Emachine looked like ( Pic from google )










And heres the case i stuck it all into.



















Basically Anyone who wants to try moving there Box standard PC into another Case... Go for it, Its pretty easy ( took me about 45minutes )


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Just make sure if the form factor is BTX like a lot of Gateways and modern Dells use, that the new case supports the BTX form factor.

Also, watch for screw hole compatibility on some newer Intel Desktop boards used in Dells. Some of them only have four usable screw holes, one at each corner, and usually that is the bare minimum for mounting a motherboard.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

good one,hawman!


----------

